# No sound in Ubuntu 7.04



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

Ok, now I'm really desperate. Please help me.

I recently re-installed Ubuntu (due do a great many reasons), and now I find myself with no sound. No sound at all. In my previous Ubuntu installation, this was not a problem. I had the sound set up in a matter of minutes, just changing the sound preferences.

I have tried changing configuration like a million times, still no sound. I have an external amplifier connected with an optical cable which I am using for sound, though I have tried plugging headphones in the computers headphone jack, recieving no sound there either, so the problem seems "universal".

_*"lspci"*_ does list a lot of stuff, motsly" containing the corporation name "nvidia".

*"aplay -l" lists:*

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia CK804]
Subdevices: 0/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: CK804 [NVidia CK804], device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia CK804 - IEC958]
Subdevices: 1/1
Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
[email protected]:~$ 

*Possible options in System - Preferences - Sound (devices):*

Each _"playback"_ dropdown:

Autodetect
Nvidia CK804 - IEC985
Nvidia CK804
ALSA
ESD
OSS

Default mixer tracks:

_Device:_ Nvidia CK804 (Alsa mixer)
_Device:_ Realtek ALC850 rev 0 (OSS mixer)

*Volume control*

Possible to choose between the two mixer above (_Default mixer tracks_) as _"device"_. Each have a load of options and volume controls, I can toggle which should be visible using _"preferences"_.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

What was your previous version of Ubuntu? If you installed a new version, then I would go back to the old version. 7.04 still has a bunch of bugs that need to be worked out. :sigh:


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

It was 7.04 also. I switched from XP only only a month or two ago.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For playback, try selecting ALSA.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know why Ubuntu would be mentioning Nvidia and alsa in the same line. Unless Nvidia got into sound recenty and I'm the last one to hear about it. That Realtek chip is your sound device. See if you can tell Ubuntu to use that.


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

I think my mainboard is Nvidia. "Nvidia nForce 4 Ultra/Standard Chipset Based K8N Neo4 MS-7125 ATX Mainboard" is what the manual says.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Your settings look OK to me, but choose "Device: Nvidia CK804 (Alsa mixer)" and check. Bear in mind there is a bug with this in Edgy and Feisty, especially when playing back TV shows.


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

I've already tried that. I've tried every possible configuration I can think of. I wouldn't ask for help on a forum if I hadn't tried both devices and both Alsa/OSS. Last time I installed Ubuntu I had to change the sound preferences

I try playing an .avi-file and watching a movie on youtube; I get no sound.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What codecs do you have installed?


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

Er...only those Totem advised me to download when trying to open Bleach episode 127. Where can I check that?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at this:
http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

McPuffster said:


> Er...only those Totem advised me to download when trying to open Bleach episode 127. Where can I check that?


Totem is a horrible media player, I'm not 100% sure why its still packed with Gnome, as from personal experience I've found it doesn't install everything it needs.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually there's a chance the codecs are only partially installed. One thing I experienced with Feisty is the manual installations don't always finish to the end, yet shows as installed. A bug I'm sure, but the fella who originally submitted it first, switched to Gentoo straight after and never complied further, so it was closed.


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm reviving this thread. The problem has still not been resolved.

What I can add is this:

My headphones, which I plug into the headphone jack on the front of the chassi, WORKS FINE. However, I cannot manage to output the sound to the optical digital out on my motherboard (MSI K8N Neo4) which is connected to my amplifier. 

I think the IEC958 thing is my optical out, and I found something on the internet about strangely enough setting this volume to "zero" for it to work, but it didn't. Here's a link:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/SBliveMixer

Any new ideas given this information?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do the analog out ports on the rear work when the front audio headphones are unplugged?


----------



## McPuffster (May 8, 2007)

Well, if you'd like a good laugh, here's one:

Last time I posted (a few minutes ago), sound DID work, even optical out. The problem was simply that my optical cable was NOT connected to the amplifier (took some acrobatics to check this behind a shelf)! I do not know why, since I can't remember ever having been forced to unplug it.

However, I DO believe I had a genuine software problem before, but that was fixed by setting IEC958 to zero and tweaking around some.

In other word, I had already fixed it, just didn't notice it due to some stupid mistake. 

Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Bartender said:


> I don't know why Ubuntu would be mentioning Nvidia and alsa in the same line. Unless Nvidia got into sound recenty and I'm the last one to hear about it. That Realtek chip is your sound device. See if you can tell Ubuntu to use that.


 Just an FYI; It's very normal to see nVidia audio. An old laptop I'm getting rid of and my newly built tower have nVidia audio components.


----------

